# Windows On Arm Android emulation



## amater100 (Jan 26, 2017)

Does Windows On Arm, with access to arm and x86 instruction sets, enable a possibility of third party Android app emulation?


----------



## MrCego (Jan 27, 2017)

No


----------



## amater100 (Feb 1, 2017)

Can you elaborate a little bit, what is the biggest obstacle?
in theory if it runs x86 apps it could run an android emulator that already exist.



MrCego said:


> No

Click to collapse


----------



## MrCego (Feb 5, 2017)

In x86? really?

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Windows Blue (Feb 5, 2017)

amater100 said:


> Does Windows On Arm, with access to arm and x86 instruction sets, enable a possibility of third party Android app emulation?

Click to collapse



OFFTOPIC
Just ignore MrCego, he never contributes anything and just spams his delightful answers (like here "no") on every android/x86 emulation project on W10M.

ONTOPIC
Microsoft is currently working on a new project to bring a full Windows experience to ARM devices using x86 emulation, although this project might first be focused on laptops and tablets the chances are high that they will support mobile devices in a later stage.
Using this project as android emulation with x86 software is not to far fetched seeing as there are lots of emulators at this moment for a Windows desktop.
The hardware though is another case because it needs to have enough processing power to go through 2 emulations but at the current rate this shouldn't be a problem for long.
Estimated release date: "The first devices running the full Windows 10 experience based on Snapdragon processors are expected to be commercially available in the second half of 2017."

Source:
https://www.pcper.com/news/Mobile/Qualcomm-and-Microsoft-bring-full-Windows-10-Snapdragon-devices


----------



## MrCego (Feb 7, 2017)

Lol, that's funny. Ignore me while other "Blue" people  misinform.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## jayozo (Dec 1, 2018)

Can't see why not, microsoft could develop woa in a way that it would give direct access to hardware to android apps, something similar to wine. Open gl es and vulkan are built into snapdragons adreno so graphics api would be realistically even easier to make work than wine due to the open source nature of those apis. Snapdragon 850 emulating x86 architecture has passed the performance of native x86 code on celeron cpu's. Check project linda and microsoft continuum and glue the pieces togheter of what we could see soon


----------

